# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Really's Ultimate Lucid Mp3 is Here!

## really

Yay! I'm excited to post this already. lol

Do you remember that "Maybe I can Aid You" topic? Few members contributed, and I tried and considered most of the ideas posted. My audio file is almost finished!* I will upload it very soon.*

With some autosuggestion (from an earlier lucid mp3 on a different thread), with brainwaves and musical maths, it's soon done!



*Part 1 of listening:*

However, I don't want to put people off when I say this, just be aware: The first half of this file, some may find to sound very dramatic and intense - not exactly relaxing. This is, obviously for dramatic effect.  ::D:  It will give you the feeling of a dream-scene almost. For those who meditate and visualise music or scenes in their head, this will be great. It will also be food for creative minds who like to create music videos, as it is almost like a movie score. But more importantly:

Part 1 is generally to sound like the brilliant truth of awareness, but it begins with unsteady basslines, it give may you a feeling of unawareness and uncertainty. Slowly transforming, these beats and melodies will _charge_ your awareness, with climaxes and autosuggestion. This file will help you. Naturally, I want this file to bring confidence to the listener: You'll begin listening with uncertainty, and stop with the certain.

When Part 1 is done, Part 2 will freshly begin, about halfway through.

*Part 2 of listening:*

Part 2 is much different. This is where relaxation will become stronger for you. There is more ambient noises, smoother basslines and other relaxing sounds. You might find your imagination drifting here, it might put you in trance. Here you must get ready to sleep, with lucidity in mind, and you'll be very relaxed.



Autosuggestion is a female who says/whispers the following, at random intervals: 

"You are dreaming" 
"This is a Dream" 
"Do a reality check"

I hope you remember.  :smiley: 

Some recommendations:

 ::arrow::  I don't advise EARphones, as they are small and so will amplify high frequencies much greater, such as whispering or strings, which may become disturbing and irritating for listeners. I advise HEADphones. Good bass response is great for comfort and the brainwaves. If you use loudspeakers, you do not get the benefit of brainwaves. But if you're ok with all that, good luck to you!

 ::arrow::  This listening induction will be great, accompanied with other techniques such as *VILD* and/or *WBTB*.

 ::arrow::  This is best listened to, don't go to sleep with it playing unless you think it will help you WILD. You definately should meditate or VILD with this file.

I don't want to create too much hype, it's just an mp3, but I do want you to become lucid.  :smiley: 




I'll give you a link as soon as possible. 

Thanks to all who posted in my old topic, but definately cheers to Gabi who mainly helped discuss the making aswell, even though not everything we had to plan, turned out as we hoped. The main thing is here though.

__________________________________________________  ___________________





> *UPDATE LINK*
> 
> Be patient if you have dial-up, it's 16.9 Mb. But it's still worth every second. 
> 
> 
> If you're not familiar with Rapidshare downloads, please ask.
> 
> Get it here: The Truth
> 
> Sweet dreams. [/b]

----------


## salad funk noir

sounds great, I&#39;m looking forward to having a listen to it.

----------


## Shea6892

You have got me pumped up. I am looking for anything that will help me lucid at all, although, I don&#39;t understand the point of all these different kinds of LD&#39;s(Such as WILD, DEILD,VILD, etc.) why not just use DILD? Isn&#39;t that supposively the easiest way? or is there an easier way   ::doh::

----------


## CheshireMischief

I&#39;m very interested to try this out, I&#39;ve looked very breifly into audio induction but have never given it a shot.

----------


## Abra

> You have got me pumped up. I am looking for anything that will help me lucid at all, although, I don&#39;t understand the point of all these different kinds of LD&#39;s(Such as WILD, DEILD,VILD, etc.) why not just use DILD? Isn&#39;t that supposively the easiest way? or is there an easier way  [/b]



Learning how to DILD properly is (in my opinion) the best way to lucid dream. It&#39;s done rather spontaneously, but it&#39;s better than the other methods in that you do not have to spend time concentrating before sleep, you do not have to wait 30-90 minutes, you do not have to keep yourself concious until you feel the tingles of SP, you just have to do RCs in waking life often enough to do them in a dream. And eventually, these preliminary DILDs will lead to easier DILDs, as you&#39;ll become aware faster due to becoming so used to knowing when something is not right with your surroundings (in a dream).

----------


## really

Good to hear everyone. Remember let us all know if you have success&#33; 

Any comments or suggestions for improvement for the file also greatly appreciated.

It actually gave me a short vivid lucid the other night, when I listened to it, nearing its completion&#33;   ::shock::  

Good lucids everyone&#33;

----------


## Placebo

Sounds intriguing, so do we leave the headphones on when we go to sleep at the end of the mp3? 
Is that what the suggestions are for?

----------


## really

Post #1 Updated&#33;





> Sounds intriguing, so do we leave the headphones on when we go to sleep at the end of the mp3? 
> Is that what the suggestions are for?[/b]



No, don&#39;t do that. Listen to before you go to sleep. Then take them off.

I only recommend headphones over earphones because of the sounds quality. Just a recommendation. 

Some may find that earphones amplify high frequencies a little too loud, thats all. Headphones are more accurate in terms of sound, and usually amplify all the frequencies better, thus bass-brainwaves can be heard clearer too.

 :smiley:

----------


## salad funk noir

I&#39;ll be sure to download it tonight, really looking forward to trying this out. I&#39;ll post any results tomorrow morning.

----------


## Bonsay

I&#39;m going to try it tonight. Hope it works.
Thank you&#33;




> You have got me pumped up. I am looking for anything that will help me lucid at all, although, I don&#39;t understand the point of all these different kinds of LD&#39;s(Such as WILD, DEILD,VILD, etc.) why not just use DILD? Isn&#39;t that supposively the easiest way? or is there an easier way  [/b]



Those are techniques, not different kinds of LDs. The way they work differs from person to person. WILD might be easy for someone but impossible for someone else. Why use DILD, if you can do something that works for you.

----------


## Placebo

> No, don&#39;t do that. Listen to before you go to sleep. Then take them off.
> 
> I only recommend headphones over earphones because of the sounds quality. Just a recommendation.[/b]



Thanks. I have to use my earphones, but they&#39;re expensive ones that go into your ear.
I&#39;ve never had much problem with it, I nap polyphasically with it.
My wife has convinced me to go back to a fully polyphasic sleep schedule, so this mp3 won&#39;t quite make sense with it. Besides I get a lot of WILDs when I&#39;m polyphasic anyway, so I don&#39;t need it  :smiley: 
Perhaps my wife can try it.

----------


## DK Assasin Indy

It&#39;s great, thanks. I had after listening this one WILD-lucid dream yesterday. It was a bit short (the dream), but I am happy, &#39;cause I were having for some time dry spell and now it&#39;s gone. Thanks again.

----------


## really

> It&#39;s great, thanks. I had after listening this one WILD-lucid dream yesterday. It was a bit short (the dream), but I am happy, &#39;cause I were having for some time dry spell and now it&#39;s gone. Thanks again.[/b]



Great&#33; I&#39;m glad it&#39;s working for you.  :smiley: 



How is everyone else going? Any results?

----------


## bcampbe4

thanks for the mp3, it helped me get my second lucid. It was really short though, but it worked

----------


## really

> thanks for the mp3, it helped me get my second lucid. It was really short though, but it worked[/b]



Really? Wow, I&#39;m glad it&#39;s working&#33; 

I have no doubt it will have even more chances of working if you keep using it.

Keep &#39;em coming guys.  :smiley:

----------


## bcampbe4

> Really? Wow, I&#39;m glad it&#39;s working&#33; 
> 
> I have no doubt it will have even more chances of working if you keep using it.
> 
> Keep &#39;em coming guys. [/b]




word, thanks man. I&#39;ll keep you posted on the results.

----------


## Oneironaught

Thanks for the download... Downloading this very moment&#33; I always appreciate these types of things.

----------


## Violajoker

I don&#39;t understand, how does it work if you don&#39;t go to sleep with it on? Apologies, I&#39;m a newbie.

----------


## really

> I don&#39;t understand, how does it work if you don&#39;t go to sleep with it on? Apologies, I&#39;m a newbie.[/b]



Unless you WILD with it playing, you won&#39;t hear any of the music while you&#39;re in the early stage of sleep. So it might not be very effective. At least when you listen to it while awake, you are conscious with the autosuggestion etc.

It might work if you fall asleep during a WBTB or something though. Try it out if you want.

----------


## tommo

can u upload it somewhere else? rapidshare is REALLY annoying
EDIT: dw, I finally got it, although it still may be helpful for some other people if you upload it elsewhere.
Neway I try it tonight.  Post results tomoro hopefully.
THANX

----------


## hellopotato

ok so would this work?

-get in bed by 10 30
-listen to this mp3
-take off headphones and sleep, hope for lucids&#33;

thanks.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

> -take off headphones and sleep, hope for lucids&#33;[/b]



..why take &#39;em off? I just leave them in all night & leave it looping, can&#39;t hurt. I&#39;m using binaural beats tracks, one with the girl&#39;s voice and one with the guy&#39;s voice, then I put my watch beep file in between (see my other thread) and I&#39;m using this type of earphone:

and they stay in pretty good at night, first coupla nights my ears were a _little_ sore but not anymore, in fact I look forward to zoning out all night.

----------


## tommo

Report:
Didn&#39;t work although I was mighty tired last night.  However, I would just like to say that the music is AMAZING.  I could listen to it just for the music&#33;  Anyway I&#39;ll try again tonight....

----------


## hellopotato

someone needs to tell me:


-get in bed by 10 30
-listen to this mp3
-take off headphones and sleep, hope for lucids&#33;

thanks.


DOES THAT WORK OR NOT   :Question:

----------


## really

> someone needs to tell me:
> -get in bed by 10 30
> -listen to this mp3
> -take off headphones and sleep, hope for lucids&#33;
> 
> thanks.
> DOES THAT WORK OR NOT  [/b]



That should be a good way for it to work. That&#39;s what I try, then I do it with a WBTB, or I just wake up and listen to it after like five hours sleep. WBTB Methods with this work even better though.  :smiley: 





> However, I would just like to say that the music is AMAZING.  I could listen to it just for the music&#33;  Anyway I&#39;ll try again tonight....[/b]



Thanks&#33;  :smiley: 

Keep trying. A lucid will click in for you one day.

----------


## LordSturm

By the sounds of it, I need to make a really short dream scenario.  ::D: 

But given the fact I have never really lucid ed, anything is gold.  :tongue2:

----------


## nullbyte00

About how high or low should the volume be for the best effect?

----------


## Secret Neo

Wow, this sounds really sweet. If it works, it'll be perfect for my LOST oriented dreams. This is really cool.

----------


## Cutterkk

I'll be sure to tell you how it goes. I'll listen to it every now and then before going to sleep.

----------


## MrT1981

Nice work, I've had a dry spell for about 2 months where I couldn't remember enough to write down about any dream. Listened to this last night before I fell asleep and then somewhere in my first dream I heard that voice saying "do a reality check now" and that was it, I was lucid.

Think I might have also met my dream guide, although it was a bit wierd and I don't fully remember as I fell asleep again before I had a chance to start writing. Basically from what I remember I was trying to call a DC but I didn't get who I was expecting. I asked her who she was and was told "your dream guide" but next thing I remember I was talking to a carton of milk or something. Very odd...

----------


## Super_Kal

I'm definitely going to give this a try... I've been away from dreaming far too long.

----------


## LordSturm

No luck so far here, tried it twice. ( I've never lucid dreamed in the past 5 years, so I didn't really expect anything. ) <-- i need addoption. <_<

----------


## Noin

I'm hosting that file on my brand new 24/7 high-speed brandwith limit-less server @ http://noinsbase.uni.cc/fh/TULI.mp3 [right click - save as...]

----------


## Marvo

So, how many people have had success, and how can this be used properly? Right now, I'm just listening to it before I go to bed. Should it be used differently?

----------


## Super_Kal

well, last night, I did have a dream, and the last thing I listened to was that file, so something is working...

----------


## MrT1981

> So, how many people have had success, and how can this be used properly? Right now, I'm just listening to it before I go to bed. Should it be used differently?



That's what I did and my first dream of the night was an LD. Was trying a different mp3 last night so I don't have any more to report.

----------


## Marvo

I had a vivid dream this night, but I forgot to write it down, so I don't remember it now.

Gonna try again, it seems to work a bit.

----------


## slayer

Wait...do we listen to this before are when were sleeping?

----------


## Marvo

Both actually. Listen to it, and go directly to bed, or fall asleep with it, while it's running in your head-phones.

Don't listen to it and then go eat some stuff, brush teeth and go to bed. It's not a hypnozis.

----------


## slayer

So I can just let it keep on playing as I go to sleep? What if I have it play sometime after I fall asleep?

----------


## Marvo

Well, not when you go to sleep, but with WBTB. Get up after 5-7 hours of sleep, put it on, and go back to sleep. Or just listen to it and go back to sleep.

----------


## really

Wow! Some nice results everyone!  :wink2:  

You can listen to it however you want - see what works for you.

With the volume, have it also however is comfortable, but as long as you can hear it, and become relaxed.

I think I have mentioned this before though: I don't recommend going to sleep with it on, because in my experience, I have before done this and not remembered any of the music or hearing it - which probably means I didn't obtain maximum benefit.

----------


## Noin

Durr the file source on my server has been altered, it now is like that:

http://noinsbase.uni.cc/fh/mp3/muslucid/TULI.mp3 (right click - save as...)

----------


## Swikity

Looks really cool, but can you upload it other than rapidshare.

Says I have to wait 100 hours to download  ::?:

----------


## Noin

are you guys fucking blind or something?? i POSTED A FRIGGIN ALTERNATE DL SOURCE WITHOUT A FRIGGIN WAITING LINE OMG

----------


## Swikity

> are you guys fucking blind or something?? i POSTED A FRIGGIN ALTERNATE DL SOURCE WITHOUT A FRIGGIN WAITING LINE OMG



Okay.
Relax, take a pill, whatever works.
Maybe listen to that recording ^.^

I saw your post right after I posted that last one.
I would have thanked you if it weren't for your insane reaction.

----------


## Noin

ffs, thing is i mentioned this link 3 times in this thread, 2 times i posted the link, and noone gave a shit, seems all of you love rapidshare more...

----------


## Swikity

> ffs, thing is i mentioned this link 3 times in this thread, 2 times i posted the link, and noone gave a shit, seems all of you love rapidshare more...



No, I used your link in the end, and I much appreciate it.

----------


## Super_Kal

this file is my favorite out of all the files that I have... the music is very inducing, the vocals aren't as oud as some of the others that I have, and I can easily fall asleep to it.

----------


## Oneironaught

> are you guys fucking blind or something?? i POSTED A FRIGGIN ALTERNATE DL SOURCE WITHOUT A FRIGGIN WAITING LINE OMG







> ffs, thing is i mentioned this link 3 times in this thread, 2 times i posted the link, and noone gave a shit, seems all of you love rapidshare more...



Why don't you relax and quit being an @ss? We appreciate your efforts but your attitude kind of renders that null and void.

That being said, thanks.

----------


## dave2245

Im listening to it now and likeing  :smiley: . I just jus put it on my Ipod and will listen to it now. Here's the plan:
Go to bed around... 10:30 
fall asleep listening to the track
leave it on loop so it just plays all through the night.
and i think ill try dild (if that works??)

that sound ok?.  ::D:

----------


## Marvo

It would work, Dave, though it would work better with the Lucid_Remix.mp3 made by Phoenelai. I think that's the name.

edit: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ucid+Remix+mp3 here.

----------


## dave2245

how come marvo?

----------


## Marvo

Because the tune in this thread barely states, that you're in a dream, and it's not designed for DILD either. The Lucid_Remix.mp3 is designed entirely for the purpose of DILD.

----------


## dave2245

where can i get this ???
[EDIT] i just saw the link, thanks.

----------


## luv2dream

> I don't understand the point of all these different kinds of LD's(Such as WILD, DEILD,VILD, etc.) why not just use DILD? Isn't that supposively the easiest way? or is there an easier way



It's different for everyone. DILD is the most common way, but for some people it doesn't work, (and for me, it's not very reliable) so people have come up with other techniques in hopes that everyone can have a chance to LD a different way. some techniques are fun too, (like FILD I think that one feels cool)

----------


## akukei

I just downloaded this, it sounds good so far! Can't wait to try it out.

----------


## EVIL JOE

> Durr the file source on my server has been altered, it now is like that:
> 
> http://noinsbase.uni.cc/fh/mp3/muslucid/TULI.mp3 (right click - save as...)



Thanks. I hate Rapidshare.

I'll listen to this tonight (or sometime). Judging by the replies of this thread, many of you became lucid from it. I'm hoping I'll be as lucky as a lot of you guys. My dream recall has been crappy recently.

----------


## Out of the Blue

Man, I was so close. I downloaded this and listened to it before sleeping, and in my dream, there was a women who was recounting an experience where she achieved lucidity (I never became lucid). And in the flashback I heard a female voice saying, "Do a reality check now." But I missed it. Arrrgghh. I'll try again tonight.

----------


## thearrow

I've been listening to this for the past couple nights now and it's AMAZING!

Are there any more like this? the music is AWESOME!

----------


## really

> I've been listening to this for the past couple nights now and it's AMAZING!
> 
> Are there any more like this? the music is AWESOME!



Thanks! I'm glad you like it. But has it worked?
_

Palancar_ is one of my favorite artists that might sound somewhat like my music. His music is suitable for space documentaries, and definitely dreams. You might like his music. 

http://palancar.net/ and  IMEEM.com host some listens.

Sweet dreams.  :smiley:

----------


## thearrow

> Thanks! I'm glad you like it. But has it worked?



Well, you see......Therein lies the problem :p

I've only been trying to get lucid for.....what......2 years?  ::o: 

So at this point, I would think I need a lot more dedication than listening to an mp3 to get me started.

But thanks for the links! I'll check it out. 

Again, *nice work on the file!* I think I'm addicted to it! I must've listened to it about 20 times by now, but each time I swear I find another detail I didn't notice previously. It really is quite an experience!

----------


## Secret Neo

^wow, 2 years? at least I'm not the only who hasnt succeeded in a while (1 year for me)

----------


## thearrow

> ^wow, 2 years? at least I'm not the only who hasnt succeeded in a while (1 year for me)



Indeed. Now that I have a lot more free time, hopefully I'll be able to put more effort into my attempts!

----------


## Rodent

I just downloaded the mp3 and I like it! But does it have binaural beats?  ::D:

----------


## really

> I just downloaded the mp3 and I like it! But does it have binaural beats?



Yes it has brainwaves. But only on the basslines, I think I made it 4hz. All other parts of the song are normal. So there is, but it's not very obvious because it's formed into a song.

----------


## EVIL JOE

> ^wow, 2 years? at least I'm not the only who hasnt succeeded in a while (1 year for me)



One year here too. I started when I joined this forum. This Summer I'm really trying to crack down on it, though. Good luck to you and all the other people like us that are having problems.

And the lucids in my signature are the crappy kind where you're not totally aware that you're lucid, so you can't actually do what you really want to do. In fact, I should probably take those out of my signature as not to mislead anyone.

----------


## really

I did something pretty awesome the other day. I listened to this file again, but instead of while I was in bed, I did it walking outside in the real world. It felt like I was in a super-realistic lucid dream! It was so cool, and simple; with enough practice, perhaps it will kick in and help you become lucid. Try it out!  ::D:

----------


## Kyhaar

Not sure if this is just me or not, but I hear/feel a very faint buzzing in my ears, like a tingle.

----------


## really

> Not sure if this is just me or not, but I hear/feel a very faint buzzing in my ears, like a tingle.



Can you tell me more of this? It could be:

Bad vibrational/frequency response from your listening device (earphones).

It might be too loud, but I don't have enough information.

----------


## Kyhaar

I don't use earphones (I'm using loudspeakers so that I can do work on the computer without cords). I am able to turn the volume up/down, but I still feel/hear the slight buzz.

----------


## really

> I don't use earphones (I'm using loudspeakers so that I can do work on the computer without cords). I am able to turn the volume up/down, but I still feel/hear the slight buzz.



That's strange.  ::?: 

Your ears might be blocked - things sound a little muffled or rattly, but I highly doubt that. It still could be a speaker issue, the buzzing might be an effect from playing brainwave-songs out loud. I suggest trying out other methods of listening and see if you still feel it.

Perhaps it _seems_ that your ears are tingling - it might just be sounds/effects of the music. Do you hear this buzzing all along?

By the way, how does this track make you feel? 
(Apart from the distractions  ::D: )

----------


## Kyhaar

Do I hear it all along? I think so, though at different intensities. Near the beginning its strong and I can feel it  right at the hole that lead to the entrance of your ear. Then when the non-fute instrument plays it isn't as intense and buzzes in a different way that I feel under my ear.

It makes me feel very, very relaxed, that makes me want to sleep as I listen to it. I /seem/ to also feel a... slight heaviness in my chest, near my diaphragm.

----------


## poetlife21

i am totally digging this mp3. i love this, thanks.

----------


## really

Kyhaar, sorry I don't think I can help you. But I'm glad you find it relaxing.

poetlife21, I'm happy for you too!  :smiley:

----------


## Tmer

eeyy the file expired or something can you upload it again? I cant download it !

----------


## poetlife21

> eeyy the file expired or something can you upload it again? I cant download it !



I uploaded it again for you, here you go

The Ultimate Lucid Induction.mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/?8d10tzgdb1a

----------


## Tmer

thanks a lot !  ::D:

----------


## really

> eeyy the file expired or something can you upload it again? I cant download it !



Sorry if I missed that. My host 'Rapidshare' is still working, it expires if you leave it on the download confirmation page too long, or if you are over the download limit (from other downloads).





> I uploaded it again for you, here you go
> 
> The Ultimate Lucid Induction.mp3
> http://www.mediafire.com/?8d10tzgdb1a



Thanks for the new host, many of the others don't seem to be working anymore.  :wink2:  I would update my first post, but I'm not allowed to apparently. 

Let us know how things go guys.  :smiley:

----------


## kula35

ya u want some music like that, and i completely agree with that earphone thing

----------


## really

> ya u want some music like that, and i completely agree with that earphone thing



Do you have iTunes/iPod or an Mp3 player with an EQ? A simple fix if you have no other listening device is to use the 'Treble Reducer' EQ on this song.

Best of luck and Truth!  :smiley:

----------


## Fale55

> I uploaded it again for you, here you go
> 
> The Ultimate Lucid Induction.mp3
> http://www.mediafire.com/?8d10tzgdb1a



Thanks dude.

*EDIT*
Sorry! Just realized it was old.

----------


## mantis90

will this work if I use speakers? my headphones hurt my ears and my headset is to big!

----------


## Fale55

> will this work if I use speakers? my headphones hurt my ears and my headset is to big!



If its not to loud and you can still hear it so it wont wake you up you should be fine

----------


## Chrno666

i played it with my headphones and my eyes started moving really quickly the fist time but the second time they were normal must've been something else...

----------


## Binsk

Woot! I love this song! It doesn't help me whatsoever when it comes to being lucid, rofl, but it certainly puts my body in a "sleep mode" and I usually fall asleep not long after listening to it. Thanks for this. ^_^

----------


## Dreams Rock

I'll try this out tonight, but it seems like a really good idea!  ::D: 
So, if I have only earphones, I'd have to change the EQ on the player?

----------


## Slick

I'm still having a hard time listening to this while falling asleep. Any tips?

----------


## SuiT

> i played it with my headphones and my eyes started moving really quickly the fist time but the second time they were normal must've been something else...



Very strange indeed, not happened to me  :tongue2: 
bebestecafe? ^^

----------


## Marvo

Oki, I tried this and fell asleep, but I sadly could not combine with WBTB, so shortly after falling asleep, my headset fell of, and meh, I just slept.

----------


## Träumer

Had two LDs after listening to this (yesterday and today). I don`t know if the mp3 really caused the LDs as I used it after waking me up in the middle of the night in combination with meditation and auto-suggestion but at least it helped a lot. Drove me right into the mood for Lucid dreaming!!!! Great work!! Can`t wait to try again tonight!

----------


## Jamie7777

> will this work if I use speakers? my headphones hurt my ears and my headset is to big!







> first coupla nights my ears were a _little_ sore but not anymore, in fact I look forward to zoning out all night.



One of the other posts talks about Sleep Phones, which are headphones you sleep in.  http://www.sleepphones.com  It got pretty good reviews.  http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...=518335&#37;22

Thanks for the MP3!  Cool.  Will try it tonight.

BTW, how did you make it??  What programs did you use?  I've got a MacBook with Garageband.  Would that work?

----------


## Slick

Any more results guys? How should this be used to help you induce?

----------


## DreamingGod

What's the difference between earphones and headphones?

----------


## Immaterium

headphones are the big hench things that Dj's use in clubs. earphones are what you use in your ipod

----------


## alexmorgan_67

Hi, im new to lucid dreaming and i listened to this before i went to sleep and it did induce a lucid dream only problem was because im new to lucid dreaming, when i was aware i was dreaming i got excited and woke up!

Definatley listen again tonight!

Thanks!

----------


## Slick

I think the problem for me is, that I don't have headphones  :Sad:

----------


## really

So it's been a long time since I visited DV, sorry guys. 

It seems many haven't read the whole thread, as all the answers to your questions have already been posted. 

This is not a "magic file" that can only work one particular way, it is a piece of artwork with particular benefits you can pay attention to. Whether it works or not; whether it induces a lucid dream for you -  is entirely your decision. So feel free to listen to it however you want, after all the ways which create success for me are merely recommendations from my perspective. Ultimately those who understand the mind do not even need this file to become lucid.

I'm happy to hear that it has helped many here, anyhow.  :smiley: 

Ideas were developed here:

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=30542

Thanks!

----------


## McLoone

Downloading just now, I really appreciate the efforts of all involved in producing the MP3.
I have 1 Q though, in your dream, once your hear the voice, do you not continue to hear the voice in your LD then ?
Thanks
McLoone

----------


## luciddream

> can u upload it somewhere else? rapidshare is REALLY annoying
> EDIT: dw, I finally got it, although it still may be helpful for some other people if you upload it elsewhere.
> Neway I try it tonight.  Post results tomoro hopefully.
> THANX



I agree. I hate rapidshare. First you have to wait for your "download ticket" then you have to keep waiting if you want to download anything else!

----------


## luciddream

Goddamnit! I can't download it because I can't figure out which letters have the fucking cat on them.

----------


## ChaybaChayba

> Goddamnit! I can't download it because I can't figure out which letters have the fucking cat on them.



yeah its very tricky, there's 4 pictures with a cat, and two with a bird.. not easy  to figure it out. whats next? some IQ test? lol  ::D:

----------


## really

> I have 1 Q though, in your dream, once your hear the voice, do you not continue to hear the voice in your LD then ?
> Thanks
> McLoone



It depends if you "WILD" hearing it or dream that you are hearing it. Either way it doesn't matter.

----------


## McLoone

> It depends if you "WILD" hearing it or dream that you are hearing it. Either way it doesn't matter.



Yeah I suppose. Last night I listened to it before I went to sleep and I had my 2nd LD of the week ::banana:: . So I'll use it again tonight and try without it tommorow, I don't want to be deppedning on it  ::D:  lol.

----------


## McLoone

> yeah its very tricky, there's 4 pictures with a cat, and two with a bird.. not easy to figure it out. whats next? some IQ test? lol



Aye its tricky, it's also annoying that if you get it wrong you got to wait another minute aswell lol

----------


## KitsumiChan

Can this be used for DILDs? Can't attempt WILD/WBTB today...Have a shiatload of tests tomorrow.  :Sad: 

Oh well, I guess I'll find out tonight.

----------


## rockinred

I listened to this before going back to bed during a WBTB. In my dream a tall dark haired woman appeared and I looked at her and asked who she was (she didn't fit in the scene at all, I dreampt I was at a dance party with Ellen) anyways she looked at me and she said "You are dreaming" then she disappeared and I had a lucid. This was after listening to it only one time!!  ::banana::

----------


## really

Great!

Use the file however you want; whatever works best for you.

----------


## Daydreamer0718

ill listen to it and post results tomorrow

----------


## Daydreamer0718

well this sucks I stayed up late and had no dream recall. I guess I'll wait until next night.

----------


## Angels with Snipers

heyy in relation to to lucid dreaming mp3 i wanted to let people know the music i regulary use which is veryyyy good for meditation 2 is the soundtrack from donnie darko, it i some of the best music i have ever heard very errie and mysterious and your brain tends to latch on to it. if u been using the lucid dream mp3 by "really" kep usiing that, i think conistancy is the best medicine for LDing.
but yeahhh give it a browse see if it works for ya, i downloaded of limewire, type in donni darko soundtrack on google it will give u discography.
waltz in the 4th dimension is good.
let us know what ya think.
J.

----------


## Dreamhope11

So to some it up do i listen then go to sleep.

----------


## really

Yes. Whatever you want.

----------


## Helter_skelter

Im afraid this will induce nightmares because i have had problems with nightmares in the past and am afraid if i start dreaming again they will return should i be worried

im scared the ambient whispering will creep me out

----------


## really

> Im afraid this will induce nightmares because i have had problems with nightmares in the past and am afraid if i start dreaming again they will return should i be worried
> 
> im scared the ambient whispering will creep me out



What's there to be scared of? Nightmares are nothing but a bad movie. 

What's so scary about a sweet girl whispering "You are dreaming. Do a reality check now."?  :smiley:

----------


## ZmillA

> What's there to be scared of? Nightmares are nothing but a bad movie. 
> 
> What's so scary about a sweet girl whispering "You are dreaming. Do a reality check now."?



I can see how it could be a little off putting

----------


## really

I can see how it could be a turn on.  :smiley: 

Ah.. Perception.. hahahaa

----------


## ollei

woho, this totally did it for me, I combined it with WBTB, worked like a charm. Thanks!

----------


## really

Awesome!! I'm happy for ya!

----------


## Timothy Paradox

So WHEN exactly am I supposed to listen to it? While trying to sleep, or before going to bed? I don't get it. And what if you want to WBTB? Do you listen to it while you're awake in between REM phases?

----------


## really

> So WHEN exactly am I supposed to listen to it? While trying to sleep, or before going to bed? I don't get it. And what if you want to WBTB? Do you listen to it while you're awake in between REM phases?



I don't understand why you need to ask these questions. It is a good idea to listen to it before bed. But you can do what you want with it. How could you miss what has been repeated in this thread?

----------


## Timothy Paradox

lol...so if I listen to it after lunch it will help me get a LD? No it won't. It's important to know WHEN to listen to the mp3.
THAT is why I ask questions.

----------


## really

> lol...so if I listen to it after lunch it will help me get a LD? No it won't.



Who says?





> It's important to know WHEN to listen to the mp3.
> THAT is why I ask questions.



If it was important and reliable, I'd say that everyone would get exactly the same results. But this does not happen.

 Different techniques work for different people.

Ask yourself these questions; ask your beliefs.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

My "beliefs"? I believe in science, not that philosophy crap. Who says listening to it after lunch won't work? I do.

Why do you help everybody and give them hints and stuff while the only thing you do for me is nag about my beliefs?

I was just looking for some help..jesus.

----------


## Billy_McBong

Seems like this has had a lot of positive responses, I'll try listening to it tonight.

Timothy I think what he was trying to tell you was that its different for everyone so he can't say what will work for you.

----------


## really

> My "beliefs"? I believe in science, not that philosophy crap.



Beliefs direct outcomes and conscious recognition of opportunity.





> Who says listening to it after lunch won't work? I do.



Thaaat's right! Just my point.  :wink2: 





> Why do you help everybody and give them hints and stuff while the only thing you do for me is nag about my beliefs?
> 
> I was just looking for some help..jesus.



Don't take it the wrong way, I'm saying that I've basically already answered all the obvious questions many times in this thread. You might find a lot of useful information if you look.





> Seems like this has had a lot of positive responses, I'll try listening to it tonight.



All the best; you too Tim!





> Timothy I think what he was trying to tell you was that its different for everyone so he can't say what will work for you.



Yes, that too.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Tried the mp3 last night...I was trying to listen to while falling asleep...I was just just lying in my bed, partially paralysed, but I never fell asleep or entered a dream. Bad luck I guess. After I turned it off I fell asleep.

----------


## Billy_McBong

I listened to it last night and after i woke up then went back to sleep. It sounds pretty cool, I was just expecting some boring sounds but I liked it. It put me right to sleep after listening to it. 

I was having a little dry spell with dream recall, haven't remembered a dream all week. But this morning I remembered 5 dreams and one of them was a FA.

Thank you for making this. Do you think it has more effect on you if you use it daily?

----------


## really

> I listened to it last night and after i woke up then went back to sleep. It sounds pretty cool, I was just expecting some boring sounds but I liked it. It put me right to sleep after listening to it. 
> 
> I was having a little dry spell with dream recall, haven't remembered a dream all week. But this morning I remembered 5 dreams and one of them was a FA. Thank you for making this.



Good stuff; I'm glad you like it!  :smiley: 





> Do you think it has more effect on you if you use it daily?



I think it would, in the way that we train our subconscious to "engrave" these sounds and concepts. But, I would also think that if the file is not listened to (but slept through), or accompanied with some kind of intention or visualization, the consequences will reflect this. In other words, with some sort of additional motivation, there is the possibility that more energy will be put into induction and thus higher chances of lucidity. I did this because I know how powerful music can be.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Apparently I am unable to fall asleep while there is music playing.  :Sad: 
Doesn't matter what kind of music.

----------


## really

> Apparently I am unable to fall asleep while there is music playing. 
> Doesn't matter what kind of music.



If you want to fall asleep to music, change the volume, listen in WBTB or while very tired. WBTB (I.e. 6+ hours later) is interesting with music because it is perceived much differently. Different/Slower brain processes or brainwaves are present by then.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

I'll try that, tnx for the advice.  :smiley:

----------


## really

The method that worked best for me was:

WBTB, I.e. wake up after 6-8 hours sleep; stay up thinking about lucidity for half an hour. Relax in bed ready for dreams again, listen to Ultimate Lucid Mp3 intentionally, visualize, and leave those thoughts as the last in mind before sleep.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

I doesn't induce LD's, but it does SEEM to increase my recall. But that could just be wishful thinking.

When you say "thinking about lucidity" - does reading a book about it count?

----------


## really

> I doesn't induce LD's, but it does SEEM to increase my recall. But that could just be wishful thinking.



If it increases recall, that at least is a positive contribution.  :smiley: 





> When you say "thinking about lucidity" - does reading a book about it count?



Yes, anything. But I do think some sort of consistent reality check, or a consistent ponder on how you might  be dreaming, will be much more helpful. If anything changes (I.e. you enter a dream), you might then more likely notice.

----------


## redclay92

Helped me get lucid kinda. in my dream i had dream that i was lucid and i could control it. Dream Task Completed 
Thanks

----------


## really

Great!  :smiley:  Keep it up!

----------


## aceofspades

http://69.60.114.192:81/dl/naps/luci..._Induction.mp3

*enjoy*

----------


## The Subatomic Level

I've listened to this file three times on my headphones, and have noticed a weird phenomenon.  I have not ever had a WILD, but every time I have tried I notice that my eyes start to twitch and move suddenly (as if they were in REM state).  

This music also makes my eyes twitch and move around rapidly and much more than trying a WILD has ever done.  Has anyone else noticed this?  Is this part of the intention of the music?

----------


## really

> http://69.60.114.192:81/dl/naps/luci..._Induction.mp3
> 
> *enjoy*



Thanks for the re-upload!  :smiley: 





> I've listened to this file three times on my headphones, and have noticed a weird phenomenon.  I have not ever had a WILD, but every time I have tried I notice that my eyes start to twitch and move suddenly (as if they were in REM state).  
> 
> This music also makes my eyes twitch and move around rapidly and much more than trying a WILD has ever done.  Has anyone else noticed this?  Is this part of the intention of the music?



No I've never noticed this, and it's not the intention of the file. I'm not sure what it is, but it might be a good sign if you're feeling tired and seeing H.I., because then, you may be indeed approaching sleep, or a WILD!

----------


## The Subatomic Level

> Thanks for the re-upload! 
> 
> 
> 
> No I've never noticed this, and it's not the intention of the file. I'm not sure what it is, but it might be a good sign if you're feeling tired and seeing H.I., because then, you may be indeed approaching sleep, or a WILD!



yeah that's what I was thinking.  I am heading to bed right now for a WBTB.  Hopefully I'll get that first WILD.   :wink2:

----------


## mune

Going to give this a try tonight. Just need to add it on the ipod. :O

----------


## Fiddler's Green

I just downloaded and listened to this audio file.  Really nice work, it sounds fantastic.  Thank you for creating and posting this.  I look forward to trying it out.

----------


## really

Awesome! Thanks to everyone for being part of this and all the best.  :smiley:

----------


## slash112

ok i downloaded it and checked it out.

it started off alright, then when it got further in it scared the shit out of me, i got all paranoid and stuff, it started to sound like a horror movie soundtrack at parts. ::makeitstop:: 

just my opinion, im not sayin it wont work for other people, but its not for me, doin the MILD teqhnique is easy enough for me anyway

----------


## really

> ok i downloaded it and checked it out.
> 
> it started off alright, then when it got further in it scared the shit out of me, i got all paranoid and stuff, it started to sound like a horror movie soundtrack at parts.



 ::D:  Haha, I can understand why... Thanks for the feedback though.  :wink2: 

Yeah, MILD is a pretty good technique. Laberge mentions it a lot in his studies.

----------


## Orof

just heard it.
well, it relexed me, had some little sparks in my eyes, but nothing more.

----------


## slash112

who is laberge?

----------


## really

> who is laberge?



Stephen LaBerge, a psychophysiologist, has famous studies in lucid dreaming. You might be able to download one of his books in pdf form on the net somewhere.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_LaBerge

Edit: Actually, download _Exploring the world of Lucid Dreaming_ right here, free!

----------


## Orof

Well i have good news.
i listen to your track while i got a afternoon nap.
it got me throw wild to a lucid dream!
it remind me to do a check and told me i was dreaming.

----------


## Nitroanarchygirl

Hey everyone, just stopping by to report success with this mp3! great work guys! Even if it didn't help me, I absolutely love it - it sounds awesome just as music!  ::D: 

I listened to it twice or so whilst I was on my computer before going to bed, and listened to it once relaxing in bed with the lights off, just breathing deeply and focusing on the mp3, and then went to sleep. My first dream of the night was a short lucid.  :smiley:  Only my third so far, but hopefully this mp3 had something to do with it again. I am going to try it again (I can afford losing some sleep, I'm on school holidays) tonight, and see if it helps. I also took Omega 3/6 fish oil and B6 last night, but I have done so before at night and this hasn't helped me get lucid (and if I dont take it at night, I take it in the morning as part of my multi vitamins, so its nothing new to my body really), only boost recall which I pretty good anyways.

Thanks again!!!

----------


## really

> Hey everyone, just stopping by to report success with this mp3! great work guys! Even if it didn't help me, I absolutely love it - it sounds awesome just as music! 
> 
> I listened to it twice or so whilst I was on my computer before going to bed, and listened to it once relaxing in bed with the lights off, just breathing deeply and focusing on the mp3, and then went to sleep. My first dream of the night was a short lucid.  Only my third so far, but hopefully this mp3 had something to do with it again. I am going to try it again (I can afford losing some sleep, I'm on school holidays) tonight, and see if it helps. I also took Omega 3/6 fish oil and B6 last night, but I have done so before at night and this hasn't helped me get lucid (and if I dont take it at night, I take it in the morning as part of my multi vitamins, so its nothing new to my body really), only boost recall which I pretty good anyways.
> 
> Thanks again!!!



Well I'm happy for you, and glad you're enjoying it, Nitroanarchygirl!  :smiley: 


Just another tip for everyone: Remember, this file, like anything else, doesn't "cause" you to become lucid, but it may increase your chances. Consider it like a prayer, perhaps. Power it with some pure intention, relax, listen, feel it.

Again, I recommend listening to this in a VILD, or WBTB. It can work wonders for visualizations! 

Keep the lucids coming!  ::D:

----------


## LightningMunk

i am going to try this mp3 tonite before i go to sleep, i am also trying drinking some apple juice and a banana  ::banana:: . that along with constant reality checks during the day, a MILD and WBTB should do the trick  :smiley: 
will report in the morning  :boogie:

----------


## LightningMunk

well it didnt work, although i had alot of different dreams, nothing too out of the ordinary, will give it another go tonite (although i ran out of  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  lol)

----------


## Spooner

This is a very good aid, it was rather startling at first but it soon became like a dream was forcing its way into my brain, the track has an intense melody which was sci-fi like almost, it helped me visualize my dream scene. I listened twice and i fell asleep listening. I recall having a very LONG and vivid dream, i attained awareness right at the end of my dream, no lucidity, just i thought "hang on this is a dream" i didn't attain lucidity however =/. It's a step forward never the less.

Many thanks for this.

Hehe i sound like a product reviewer :p.

----------


## paragon

I really like this file, Really.  Hasn't really worked yet but I really enjoy listening to it.

----------


## really

I'm really happy you guys enjoy it! Good on you's.

 :smiley:

----------


## Desert Claw

didnt work for me, unfortunately. Still good to listen to.
I'll give it another shot tonight

----------


## astoe

Cool track really!

I was wondering what synth did u use for the bass?

----------


## really

> Cool track really!
> 
> I was wondering what synth did u use for the bass?



Thanks!  :smiley: 

I used about three different bass loops (in general playing order, "Foundation" "BigSweep" and "Moving") from a MAGIX Soundpool Collection. See MAGIX.COM for software and related resources.

For two of the bass samples, I stereo-detuned them by a certain amount - I forget by how much, but it was for the brainwave-effect.

----------


## astoe

Thanks for your reply. I am exploring the world of brainwaves/binaurals too. It is amazing.  Have you ever tried singing bowls?

----------


## ca1um132

Just downloading it now. Going to listen to it tonight.

Hope it helps, I will report back tomorrow.

----------


## ca1um132

It didn't work for me. The only reason it didn't work I think was because I didn't get a lot of sleep.

I'll try it again tonight.

----------


## ca1um132

Tried it again last night.

It worked wonders. I had my first LD because of it.I'm going to listen to this every night now. 

Nice MP3 btw, could listen to it for the music alone.

----------


## LightningMunk

wow awesome work ca1um, did you listen to it BEFORE you went to sleep? or listened to it WHILE you fell asleep? any other supplements or aides along with it? just curious cuz im sure other LDers would like to know  :smiley:

----------


## ca1um132

I listened to it before bed and all I didn't use anything along with it. Except from when I was going to sleep I used autosuggestion. 

Although I did drink a lot of water during the day, don't really know if that does anything.

----------


## Sorox

Well im not too sure how this works. Do i leave it on? Do i go to sleep while listeninh to it? Ive had LD's before but they were Unwilling. Havent had one of them in ages. "Dude Gimme some LD!" IT FEELS LIKE A DRUG MAN!

----------


## LightningMunk

i just tried it last nite before i went to bed, was in a really deep state too, but i didnt get any lucid dreams, so ill try it again tonite or try something else

----------


## ca1um132

> Well im not too sure how this works. Do i leave it on? Do i go to sleep while listeninh to it? Ive had LD's before but they were Unwilling. Havent had one of them in ages. "Dude Gimme some LD!" IT FEELS LIKE A DRUG MAN!



I listened to it before bed. Its up to you. 

If I was you, listen to it before bed then after lie down and use autosuggestion until you fall asleep.

If that doesn't work then the next night listen to it while falling asleep.

----------


## Sorox

Ok. Thanks much mate.
Edit: Im not using earphones. Instead Im using Literally headphones. Its a hat with speakers in it. Is this ok?

----------


## ca1um132

Eh, I've not tried Headphones.

I used earphones.

----------


## ScottL

Does anyone have an active link for this MP3 file???

Cheers

----------


## really

Scott, here ya go:





> I uploaded it again for you, here you go
> 
> The Ultimate Lucid Induction.mp3
> http://www.mediafire.com/?8d10tzgdb1a



Everybody, this upload link is working.  :smiley:  Enjoy. Cheers again, poetlife!





> Thanks for your reply. I am exploring the world of brainwaves/binaurals too. It is amazing.  Have you ever tried singing bowls?



Singing bowls? Not for brainwaves, I have heard them a lot though.





> Tried it again last night.
> 
> It worked wonders. I had my first LD because of it.I'm going to listen to this every night now. 
> 
> Nice MP3 btw, could listen to it for the music alone.



Thanks, I'm glad you found yourself in a lucid dream!  :wink2: 





> Well im not too sure how this works. Do i leave it on? Do i go to sleep while listeninh to it? Ive had LD's before but they were Unwilling. Havent had one of them in ages. "Dude Gimme some LD!" IT FEELS LIKE A DRUG MAN!



This file doesn't "work". It is a piece of music that can help you become lucid, but there is no specific instructions to "use" it. Use it for VILD, WBTB, WILD, meditation, visualization, inspiration, etc. I only had recommendations, but they may not be the same for everyone. So use it how you like, draw no boundaries upon yourself. Become Lucid tonight! 

 :boogie:

----------


## Nightvixen

I willl try it tonite, really longing for a lucid dream... I love the music, hope it will help me achieve an LD...

----------


## Nightvixen

I had trouble sleeping so it didn&#180;t give me any lucid dremas, but the dreams I had were extremely vivid and colorful. Will try again tonite!

----------


## Strawi

Hi,
I tried this file last night and it worked amazing!
I was in a state of trance, my hole body prickled, my heart beat speed raised.
And I thought that the lucid dream start in a few seconds.
But it didn&#180;t.
This night I&#180;ll combine this file with WBTB.

After I listened to this file, I had a lot of intensive normal dreams.

Thank You for this file!

----------


## Cowmaster94

I'm downloading it right now! I will try it tonight!  :woohoo:

----------


## faceonmars

I liked it. I am not really into the music part as my dreams do not have a soundtrack but the concept is very good. Keep up the good work!

----------


## mattmuffler

is there anywhere that i can stream this? like youtube or something? my internets playing up and i can't download stuff, but can view it online haha strange i no

----------


## really

Good stuff peoples.  :smiley: 





> is there anywhere that i can stream this? like youtube or something? my internets playing up and i can't download stuff, but can view it online haha strange i no



Eh, no I haven't uploaded the file to those kind of places. Though anyone else can if they wish. What exactly is the problem your having?

----------


## mattmuffler

> Good stuff peoples. 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, no I haven't uploaded the file to those kind of places. Though anyone else can if they wish. What exactly is the problem your having?



well you see i try downloading it from rapidshare or whatever it is, but it takes aaaaages. like for the subliminal lucid 3.0 its gunna take like 11 hours or something. and your ones gunna take like 6 or something stupid. would you be able to pm or email it to me? or something like that? that way itll go way faster  ::?:  thanks bro

----------


## really

> well you see i try downloading it from rapidshare or whatever it is, but it takes aaaaages. like for the subliminal lucid 3.0 its gunna take like 11 hours or something. and your ones gunna take like 6 or something stupid. would you be able to pm or email it to me? or something like that? that way itll go way faster  thanks bro



Yeah ok, PM'd.  :smiley:

----------


## mattmuffler

thanks heaps mate!! you "really" are awesome haha ok bad pun, i'm sorry

----------


## ouija

Just downloaded this today. Gonna try it tonight and see how I get on.

----------


## ouija

Well I must say, I'm impressed. It's been 12 months since I practiced lucid dreaming and have had the odd moment of lucidity over the last year, often forgotten by the time I awake in the morning.

I listened to your MP3 20 minutes before going to sleep last night and woke at 5:30 to attempt WILD. I had been RCing through the day (first time for over a year) and any time I woke, I RC'd. After waking a couple of times I had a false awakening and became lucid in my bedroom. Unfortunately it only lasted for a few seconds and quickly turned into a nightmare which immediately woke me up. But that's not the point.

I'm going to try this again tonight and work harder on stabilising the dream state, which seems to be my biggest hurdle.

----------


## Enlightenment

This is awesome! I love the music and the woman's voice, but not only that after listening to it last night I had a false awakening and then became lucid but it was very brief. However, I still became lucid which is the main thing and its left me with a great excitement to try it again tonight.

Thanks Really  :wink2:

----------


## jensfella

Hi everyone:-)
after PMing really yesterday to make sure I wasnt going off at a tangent Ive been experimenting with audiostrobe encoding (Audio Visual stimulation).This is using a "mind machine" with audiostrobe decoding capabilities.(Many types are available have a look at photosonix,mindplace etc web sites).
I'll try to keep this as simple as possible:-)
I have to thank Really for permission to use his Ultimate Lucid MP3 in furthering this.
The effect created is the encoded signals within the music (unheard )control LEDs within a pair of glasses and cause them to flicker at different rates .
This flickering can induce different levels of brain activity  (a word of warning ..as with all flashing lights it can produce siezures in people who are photosensitive..although in my many years of using these machine and letting other people try I've never witnessed it happen so be careful when first experimenting).
The music sore and vocals of the Ultimate Lucid MP3 lend themselves very well to this encoding and after a day of experimention yesterday Ive encoded the track..but..the MP3 compression rate tends to degrade the signals.Ive only ever used Wav format as this allows all the encoded info to be retained.
the Upshot is I converted the MP3 into wav then encoded it with flicker rates specifically designed to induce alpha and theta states to assist the achievement of a hypnogogic state whereby lucid dreaming becomes more attainable.the file size is therefore massive.
If I could find a way of posting/sharing the file I would ,so anyone using an AVS device could benefit from the added dimension to Reallys file.
Any suggestions?

 All the best:-)

----------


## ultranova

amazing track, it has dreamy flow and basslines are simply great.Gonna try it tonight.

----------


## really

Enlightenment, no problem.  :wink2: 

Nice work guys, good luck and all that.  :smiley: 





> Hi everyone:-)
> after PMing really yesterday to make sure I wasnt going off at a tangent Ive been experimenting with audiostrobe encoding (Audio Visual stimulation).This is using a "mind machine" with audiostrobe decoding capabilities.(Many types are available have a look at photosonix,mindplace etc web sites).
> I'll try to keep this as simple as possible:-)
> I have to thank Really for permission to use his Ultimate Lucid MP3 in furthering this.
> The effect created is the encoded signals within the music (unheard )control LEDs within a pair of glasses and cause them to flicker at different rates .
> This flickering can induce different levels of brain activity  (a word of warning ..as with all flashing lights it can produce siezures in people who are photosensitive..although in my many years of using these machine and letting other people try I've never witnessed it happen so be careful when first experimenting).
> The music sore and vocals of the Ultimate Lucid MP3 lend themselves very well to this encoding and after a day of experimention yesterday Ive encoded the track..but..the MP3 compression rate tends to degrade the signals.Ive only ever used Wav format as this allows all the encoded info to be retained.
> the Upshot is I converted the MP3 into wav then encoded it with flicker rates specifically designed to induce alpha and theta states to assist the achievement of a hypnogogic state whereby lucid dreaming becomes more attainable.the file size is therefore massive.
> If I could find a way of posting/sharing the file I would ,so anyone using an AVS device could benefit from the added dimension to Reallys file.
> ...



On second thought, why not upload both a high quality and a lower-quality version somewhere? Or, strip down the track (I can do that if you want) to roughly half the time it is in length, to compensate for the filesize (I.e. make a shorter version)?  ::?:

----------


## wwe101

im listening to this now.  the sound of the rain is amazing

----------


## mattbrox

hey man this is great  ::D:  and good news! i uploaded it to youtube (with link to this site aswell) so check it out at:

hang on it was too long  :tongue2:  ill split it  :smiley: 

ok ive uploaded them to youtube hopefully they will get some attention to this site  ::D: 

PART 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMTz9...e=channel_page

PART 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEPfL...e=channel_page

----------


## Silver Surfer

Hi

Anyone got a direct link to the mp3(s) mentioned in this thread?  All the old ones are dead.

Thanks

----------


## really

Silver Surfer, the link below is still active. If you know a server that is faster, upload the download there.  :smiley:  Good luck with the file.





> The Ultimate Lucid Induction.mp3
> http://www.mediafire.com/?8d10tzgdb1a

----------


## hisnameistyler

Downloading now. I'll post my results. I hope it works =]

----------


## Jhony

Well I guess I can give this a shot. I hope it goes well.

----------


## debussy

Sounds interesting.

How do you recommend listeing to this? Should you lie in bed and listen to it with closed eyes? Should you listen to it untill you fall asleep or before you goto to sleep?

I was thinking of using WBTB, go up and listen to it with headphones with closed eyes and then going back to bed and WILD. My mp3-player is dead so I'll sit comfortably at the computer (unless that'd be usless?). Could this be effective?

And is this just music that only works as autosuggestion and such or does it feature sounds that act on a subminal level causing "hypnosis" or something like that?

----------


## really

> How do you recommend listeing to this? Should you lie in bed and listen to it with closed eyes? Should you listen to it untill you fall asleep or before you goto to sleep?







> Some recommendations:
> 
>  I don't advise EARphones, as they are small and so will amplify high frequencies much greater, such as whispering or strings, which may become disturbing and irritating for listeners. I advise HEADphones. Good bass response is great for comfort and the brainwaves. If you use loudspeakers, you do not get the benefit of brainwaves. But if you're ok with all that, good luck to you!
> 
>  This listening induction will be great, accompanied with other techniques such as *VILD* and/or *WBTB*.
> 
>  This is best listened to, don't go to sleep with it playing unless you think it will help you WILD. You definately should meditate or VILD with this file.



Lying in bed is a good idea, and listening to the file in a relaxed, suggestible state before sleep is recommended. What good is sleeping through the music? I wouldn't know.





> I was thinking of using WBTB, go up and listen to it with headphones with closed eyes and then going back to bed and WILD. My mp3-player is dead so I'll sit comfortably at the computer (unless that'd be usless?). Could this be effective?



That_ could_ be effective, but try and find out.  :tongue2:  I don't think that being aware of your posture would be helpful, but if you're very relaxed and open to lucid dreaming then it is irrelevant. You need a great intention to LD, that's the main thing.





> And is this just music that only works as autosuggestion and such or does it feature sounds that act on a subminal level causing "hypnosis" or something like that?



There is autosuggestion, binaural beats, soothing textures and relaxing sounds. Allow them to "do" what they will. This file can be used for Lucid Dreaming as an aid, but it is not magic and it doesn't "cause" anything to happen.

----------


## madeofparts

Thanks really!
I try so many other induction tecniques that I will probably never know if listening to this mp3 helps. But it certainly makes for an enjoyable induction experience.
I know I will listen to this a lot, and it feels like it will help just litening to it and that is half the battle won.
Cheers!
 :smiley:

----------


## really

::bump:: 

Any news peoples!!?

----------


## ethan_hines

> PART 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMTz9...e=channel_page
> PART 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEPfL...e=channel_page



_This video has been removed by the user._ 
How come?

----------


## really

> _This video has been removed by the user._ 
> How come?



I don't think he actually created a visual for it anyway, it was just the sound merged into a video upload. If you want better quality just download the original mp3 file. Correct me if I'm wrong, mattbrox.  :wink2:

----------


## ManningQB18

Gotta try this once I get back to my computer (on my ipod). This may be just what I need!

----------


## Jorge

Why do I get this when I try to download the file?


"

Error
You want to download the following file:

http://rapidshare.com/files/26469215..._Induction.mp3 | 17723 KB

Currently a lot of users are downloading files. Please try again in 2 minutes or become a Premium member

Please note, the server is not going to check again within the next 2 minutes if downloading is possible again. To provide a fair platform, all user get the same options. Your last attempt was 50 seconds ago.

"



Can somebody help me?

----------


## Jorge

^^^

Anybody?

----------


## really

> Why do I get this when I try to download the file?
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Error
> You want to download the following file:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/26469215..._Induction.mp3 | 17723 KB
> ...



I'm not sure why that is not working as expected.

This link is still active though: http://www.mediafire.com/?8d10tzgdb1a

Sweet dreams.  :wink2:

----------


## dreamnoob

well, just downloaded, the track and its on my ipod, gonna try it tonight, or some other night when i get a decent nights sleep
looking forward too it because all the positive feedback

----------


## dreamnoob

wow , well i tried it last night and well it didnt give me a lucid dream it was a very vivid dream and i was easily able to remember the whole dream. oh yea plus it was a long dream
definatley an addicting track to listen to : D

----------


## ProdigyRd

idk these of tracks give me the heaps speacially late at nights.
none the less ima try lol wish me luck!

----------


## really

> idk these of tracks give me the heaps speacially late at nights.
> none the less ima try lol wish me luck!



Wish you luck!  :wink2:

----------


## Otaku

I'm here to report a success. I'm not sure how much the MP3 contributed, but I tried it with WBTB today and had my first real lucid dream. 

However, there were more things that might have contributed to this. For example, yesterday I couldn't fall back asleep while attempting WBTB; so I didn't get my REM fix for that day. Because of that, today I only stood awake for about 20 minutes before getting back to bed and starting the MP3. I've also combined it with a little MILD, but nevertheless, it worked. 

I had a false awakening, I reached for my phone to look at the clock, and then a genius idea struck me all of the sudden: "What if I'm dreaming right now"? So I did 2 reality checks, and they both failed. I'm sure the MP3 must have had some role in this reminder.
I'm going to try it in the future. Thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## taylor

thanks so much!

----------


## Slick

I had a dream last night after listening to this, but it was kind of short and I didn't really feel lucid.

I may be getting somewhere though, gonna try again tonight.

----------


## really

::bump:: 

Any news, fellow el d-erhhz?

----------


## XRyanZ

It wont let me download :Sad:  It says something like "This download is only avaible to prenium members"

----------


## really

> It wont let me download It says something like "This download is only avaible to prenium members"



There were other working links posted, like this one:

http://www.mediafire.com/?8d10tzgdb1a

Check it!  :wink2: 

Happy lucids!

----------


## gugvg

im gonna try this out tonight

----------


## JadedSapphire

I'm going to try this tonight as well.

----------


## gugvg

i am so pissed last yesterday i set my alarm to wake me up 4 hours after sleep but instead of the alarm waking me up i woke up naturally. the perfect time to play the mp3 right. but instead of playing the mp3 i forgot about it and went back to sleep. i'll have to try again tonite

----------


## really

> i am so pissed last yesterday i set my alarm to wake me up 4 hours after sleep but instead of the alarm waking me up i woke up naturally. the perfect time to play the mp3 right. but instead of playing the mp3 i forgot about it and went back to sleep. i'll have to try again tonite



Nevermind, try again...

Maybe you could get your alarm (e.g. on iPod or phone) to play the track, so if you don't wake up, it plays in your sleep? Then it could possibly play during your dream.

----------


## bro

Thanks for the file! Lucid induction MP3's always have a way of making their way into my dreams..even if somewhat distorted like any other ambient noise.

Downloading it now.

I plan on giving this a shot combined with a WBTB early tommorow.  :smiley:

----------


## really

> Thanks for the file! Lucid induction MP3's always have a way of making their way into my dreams..even if somewhat distorted like any other ambient noise.
> 
> Downloading it now.
> 
> I plan on giving this a shot combined with a WBTB early tommorow.



All the best... get in the zone!  :wink2:

----------


## CeedContra

Just downloaded it, I would have to agree the music is AMAZING! I think this will help me fall asleep faster since I'm use to listening to music before bed.

Will try tonight and hopefully have my first real lucid dream :smiley:  Thanks ::D:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Thanks for the mp3, you broke my dry spell.  :boogie:   My sleeping schedule has be drastically different the past 3 weeks and i have had practically zero dream recall during this time.  Last night was the first day i was able to sleep in.  So i downloaded your mp3 last night and listened to it before i went to sleep, and i had an ld.  The way that i know it was your mp3 is that in my dream, i heard a woman say, "Do a reality check." (nobody has ever told me to do a reality check in a dream before.)  For some reason i didn't want to do a reality check, but i forced myself to do it anyway, and i became lucid.  I'm definitely going to listen to it before i go to bed tonight too.  Thanks for the mp3 and breaking my dry spell.  ::D:

----------


## bro

I feel the zone!

Ah! I already have this one, and it's gotten me lucid several times, no joke. It's been on my Ipod for over a year  :smiley: 

I'm going to listen to it while attempting a WBTB/WILD in a few minutes.

Thanks again!

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Is it possible to listen to this mp3 or any other lucid inducing mp3 too much?  What i mean is, can you listen to it too much that you become immune to the effects that it is meant to induce?  Or is it just the opposite?  Does listening to it a lot only increase the chance of a lucid benefit?

----------


## really

Wow awesome news guys! Happy for yas! Yeah bro, I thought you were once a regular here at DV, welcome back (I thought you left)! 





> Is it possible to listen to this mp3 or any other lucid inducing mp3 too much?  What i mean is, can you listen to it too much that you become immune to the effects that it is meant to induce?  Or is it just the opposite?  Does listening to it a lot only increase the chance of a lucid benefit?



I don't think there are any rules, dark_grimmjow. It depends on how you have unconsciously created the habit. If you slack off and lose faith that you will have a lucid, the music could start to feel as if it goes through one ear and out the other, becoming ineffective. I think the most important contribution factor is one's intention and dedication to becoming lucid. That's why I recommended listening to this song accompanied with other techniques such as WBTB, DILD and VILD. Do it with strong and faithful intent, and there's a good chance you could master lucid dreams altogether, with or without music.

----------


## Jboo

im hella bored on my work break but this sounds really chill? hows it workk? can someone explain cus im kinda confused what things are and yeh...  ::?:  ...?

----------


## dark_grimmjow

I got this .mp3 3 days ago and i've had an ld on all of those days.  I had a lucid the 1st day, semi-lucid the 2nd, and another lucid on the 3rd day.

Hey Jboo. I'm not sure if you are asking how it works? or how to get it to work for you?  I'll just tell you how it's been working for me.  The past three days that i have used the mp3, all i did was listen to it right before i go to sleep.  I try to really focus on the music and especially the spoken messages.  That's all i have been doing, and it's been working great.  The 3rd night, i listened to it twice before i went to sleep.  I wouldn't say that you have to listen to it twice; i just did it to give me an extra boost.  The only other thing i can say, is to really believe that you will have an ld.  In fact, don't believe you will, but _know_ you will.  That's what has worked for me.  Good luck.  And thanks again Really.  ::D:

----------


## Zezarict

Can I listen to this before I go to bed for anything? Wil there be more chance of a DILD if I hadf that playing putting the thought in my head?

----------


## really

> im hella bored on my work break but this sounds really chill? hows it workk? can someone explain cus im kinda confused what things are and yeh...  ...?







> Can I listen to this before I go to bed for anything? Wil there be more chance of a DILD if I hadf that playing putting the thought in my head?



Basically it's an Electronic/Ambient mp3 that's filled with subliminal and subconscious suggestions for lucid dreaming induction. It was made as a relaxing yet visual and ethereal piece of music, back-dropped with low frequency binaural beats. Listen to it accompanied with your typical lucid induction method; I'd recommend WBTBs, VILDs and WILDs. Don't expect much without some sort of motivating drive; be sure to have a positive intention and inclination before sleep.





> I got this .mp3 3 days ago and i've had an ld on all of those days. I had a lucid the 1st day, semi-lucid the 2nd, and another lucid on the 3rd day.
> 
> Hey Jboo. I'm not sure if you are asking how it works? or how to get it to work for you? I'll just tell you how it's been working for me. The past three days that i have used the mp3, all i did was listen to it right before i go to sleep. I try to really focus on the music and especially the spoken messages. That's all i have been doing, and it's been working great. The 3rd night, i listened to it twice before i went to sleep. I wouldn't say that you have to listen to it twice; i just did it to give me an extra boost. The only other thing i can say, is to really believe that you will have an ld. In fact, don't believe you will, but know you will. That's what has worked for me. Good luck. And thanks again Really.



Thanks for that, nice to hear. Great advice!

----------


## Zezarict

I listened and concentrated to it 3 times a bit before going to bed and this is my result, for the first time 2 weeks I didn't remember any dream at all  ::?:

----------


## really

> I listened and concentrated to it 3 times a bit before going to bed and this is my result, for the first time 2 weeks I didn't remember any dream at all



Hahaa, that's weird. I hope it doesn't happen again. Maybe don't listen to it three times in a row (if that's what you mean)?

Keep trying it out, and if the same thing happens, I guess the music's having a bad influence. Very strange. I guess the brainwaves put you into a deep state or something but I highly doubt that. Try different approaches.  :wink2:

----------


## Jboo

> I got this .mp3 3 days ago and i've had an ld on all of those days.  I had a lucid the 1st day, semi-lucid the 2nd, and another lucid on the 3rd day.
> 
> Hey Jboo. I'm not sure if you are asking how it works? or how to get it to work for you?  I'll just tell you how it's been working for me.  The past three days that i have used the mp3, all i did was listen to it right before i go to sleep.  I try to really focus on the music and especially the spoken messages.  That's all i have been doing, and it's been working great.  The 3rd night, i listened to it twice before i went to sleep.  I wouldn't say that you have to listen to it twice; i just did it to give me an extra boost.  The only other thing i can say, is to really believe that you will have an ld.  In fact, don't believe you will, but _know_ you will.  That's what has worked for me.  Good luck.  And thanks again Really.



heyy thanks a bunch, i tried what you said lastnight and i had a ld. it was really cool.  :smiley:  so thanks again.

----------


## Hazel

The mediafire link isn't working for me... It says "download is starting..." but it never does anything after that.

----------


## really

> The mediafire link isn't working for me... It says "download is starting..." but it never does anything after that.



Check your browser settings, you may have a pop-up blocker active. When it starts working you'll see a download dialogue box appear.

Hope that helps.

----------


## Hazel

No, it's set to "allowing pop-ups." It's probably just my stupid, slow computer, and the fact that I can't use any browser other than AOL.

EDIT: Nevermind, it just started working!

----------


## Lucidness

So, with this as i go to bed i listen to this and try to go to sleep whilst still listening to the mp3? And once im asleep, wait, i dont get it. Help me please.

----------


## matthew123

hey can this help with DILD'S too or only WILD and DEILD

----------


## really

> So, with this as i go to bed i listen to this and try to go to sleep whilst still listening to the mp3? And once im asleep, wait, i dont get it. Help me please.



Listen to it preferably with a chosen induction method, and go to sleep afterward. For more info, scroll up and/or check the OP.  :wink2: 





> hey can this help with DILD'S too or only WILD and DEILD



Yeah why not? Try it out, see for yourself!

----------


## matthew123

this thing is awesome i had two DILD's in 1 night 1 was really short like irealized and lost it but the other i was lucid for a ok amount of time  :boogie:

----------


## clarkkent

Does the mp3 file include audio strobe encoding? As my sirius flashes all sorts of lovely lights when I listen to it....

----------


## The Onion Girl

As far as lucid dreaming went, the only thing I've been doing so far is keeping a Dream Journal and several failed attempts at WILDs. But after I stumbled upon this topic, I decided to give Really's file a try and I actually had a lucid dream. The first time I listened to it, in my bed with the lights off and headphones, I paid very close attention to it. The 2nd attempt I simply let it play without focusing on it but without going off into a trance with different thoughts. I took off the headphones, went to sleep, and while I was in a dream, the realization just hit me. As far as I know there were no signs or clues that made me realize. It just ... kind of came to me. I did a finger counting check to realize I had six fingers which confirmed my realization. 

I'm quite honestly surprised. Pleasantly surprised. This file required much less effort on my part than the other techniques I used to try to become lucid, yet this worked. Thanks so much, Really, I do appreciate your contribution.

----------


## really

Thanks for trying and posting Onion Girl, much appreciated. Glad it worked for you.





> Does the mp3 file include audio strobe encoding? As my sirius flashes all sorts of lovely lights when I listen to it....



Not fully sure what that is. How does that work?

----------


## RXC573

I'm going to try this tonight. I just got some noise cancelling headphones too! Im supposed to WBTB with this, or just listen before sleeping?

----------


## Sloth Face

Thanks for all your hard work! I can't wait to test this out...

----------


## really

> I'm going to try this tonight. I just got some noise cancelling headphones too! Im supposed to WBTB with this, or just listen before sleeping?



Whatever you want, as I've said many times already.

----------


## Nightman

Thank you very much for creating this. I tried using this while WILDing and I'm pretty sure I got a lot closer to SP then I've ever been before. I had to stop because I had this terrible sensation in my legs and the only way to get rid of it was to move them. 

I also tried listening to this while dreaming and the weird thing is, I couldn't hear it in my dreams. It also gave me a lousy night's sleep, so I won't be trying that again.

----------


## L815

Thanks for this. I have used this 2 nights now, and it has helped induce some lucid dreaming both times. The first was much more clearer than the second, although that may be because I had a drink with some B vitamins. 

Great job  ::thumbup::

----------


## Dylan Tinning

Ok im downloading it now, i see some people with good feedback so im hoping this realy does give me my first lucid dream.

I got a day off tomorow so i am realy hoping this works for me for its my only chance in a while. I know you will be repeating yourself and im sorry its just that ive never had a LD before and i want this to be perfect  ::D: 

So heres the question:

Is it ok if i wake up at 5:30
Get out of bed and listen to this music
Once its finished go back to bed and hopefully have a LD?

Once again sorry about making you repeat yourself, realy  :Sad:  I will post results in the morning.

----------


## L815

> Ok im downloading it now, i see some people with good feedback so im hoping this realy does give me my first lucid dream.
> 
> I got a day off tomorow so i am realy hoping this works for me for its my only chance in a while. I know you will be repeating yourself and im sorry its just that ive never had a LD before and i want this to be perfect 
> 
> So heres the question:
> 
> Is it ok if i wake up at 5:30
> Get out of bed and listen to this music
> Once its finished go back to bed and hopefully have a LD?
> ...




All I did was listen to it while I was going to sleep.
I also do this thing I did when I was a kid; I just lay there very still relaxing, until I feel my body slowly getting heavy. Then I just push my mind to make myself feel as if I'm moving in my bed.

i.e I would feel as if my bed was tilting up or down and that I'd slowly start to fall downwards or sideways. 

Eventually I get really sleepy and turn off the audio (uncomfortable to sleep with headphones). 

Last night I had 3 lucid dreams in a row doing just this, though YMMV. 

I'm going to try the same tonight without the audio. I know it does help, but not sure to what extent.

----------


## Exdream

I got a nice wireless headset, I set up an mp3 file that is blank (silence) for 4 and a half hours than will start playing the mp3 looping over and over in my sleep. This will either make me become lucid or wake me up so I can attempt a WILD (Or I'll ignore it altogether  :tongue2: )
I never bothered with a normal headset because my old set wasn't comfortable enough, and it had a cord so it always just got unplugged if I moved around. 

I'm gonna try tonight, I think there is a good chance of success, wish me luck.

----------


## really

Good luck Exdream! And its good to keep hearing this postivie results!  ::D: 





> So heres the question:
> 
> Is it ok if i wake up at 5:30
> Get out of bed and listen to this music
> Once its finished go back to bed and hopefully have a LD?
> 
> Once again sorry about making you repeat yourself, realy  I will post results in the morning.



That's ok. Yeah that procedure is similar to what I used to do (WBTB), although I listened to the music in bed. Maybe if you drink a glass of cold water or even a hot chocolate in bed, it could help you stay awake a little longer (the hot chocolate may help with lucidity / warm milk and chocolate drink). If you feel really tired this might be a good idea, although if you already feel alert and awake at this time I'm not sure how far it will go.

----------


## Dylan Tinning

Sorry forgot to post in the morning  ::D: 

Nah i didn't have a Lucid but i did have a good normal dream like ive seen some people post.

Thanks for the music  :tongue2:

----------


## really

No worries, better luck next time!  :wink2:

----------


## Jamal

Hey really! I just wanted to say that I got my hands on that induction mp3 and it's great! I've been listening to it over and over for the past couple days.. So far no LDs. But anyways I love the track and i'm gonna keep listening to it! Great work!

----------


## LucidApprentice

Wow, I almost went into SP last night (not during WBTB) using this, and it ended my recall dryspell  :smiley:  Will keep listening to this before I go to bed in hope of a DILD.

----------


## Jamal

I went to bed listening to it last night and ended up having a DEILD in the morning!

----------


## Dylan xD

Just thought I would post what happened.

Before I went to sleep I listened to this and that night I had the most vivid dream ever. I did not go lucid but that because I could not tell I was dreaming. It was all in my back yard but it was all so amazing, everything was exactly perfect except fo a few Minor things that I only noticed after I woke up. How vivid it was I did not know I was sleeping untill I woke up.

----------


## CLG

I listened to it for the first time last night. It gave me very vivid visuals. Too hard to jump into a dream. Well from my prospective, I was exhausted last night. But the visuals were beautiful.

----------


## really

Wow awesome news peoples! Keep it up!

----------


## Loaf

> why not just use DILD? Isn't that supposively the easiest way?



In my experience, DILD is often a hit and miss situation, where WILD is a guaranteed lucid dream if you know how to do it right. I also find DILD to be less vivid personally, and DILDs are always shorter. WILD is much easier for me (well, DEILD, which is a form of WILD really). DILD is my backup.

----------


## Dylan Tinning

Ok well im back from my LDing break... I think i was trying to hard and i just go bored of it not working, and then other things popped up etc etc.... Im going to try it again tonight and see if it does anything for me, i don't care if i go Lucid or not i just hope i have a REAL good dream  ::D:  also, how loud should i have it?

I normaly have it quiet, but loud enought to hear clearly... Is this a good volume?

----------


## Dylan Tinning

Well i listened to it last night.... No LD but i did get another AWESOME dream about flying (i love those ones).... Isn't it funny how when we normal dream we can do absolutely anything without a hassle, but when we try to do it manually (LDing) its a lot more complicated  ::shock:: ....

----------


## ThePreserver

Downloaded.  Never used any types of binaural beats of audio for dreaming, but the autosuggestion can't hurt, can it?  I shall share my results soon!  Whether it's a placebo effect or the autosuggestion, I'll be happy if it helps out in any way  :smiley:

----------


## AndresLD

Just downloaded it, will listen to it all night long. I'll share my results tomorrow morning

----------


## Sensidream

It s great that you made it man, thank you very much.

 I will listen to it for 2 weeks before sleeping and post my results.

----------


## Raven Knight

I listened to this once last night as I was falling asleep and was successful in my WILD, which I enter through meditation.  That's not really enough to tell if this yoga nidra was responsible, but it is definitely a positive start.  :Cheeky:

----------


## AndresLD

I had a DILD and a DEILD the first night I listened to this x), which broke my dry spell of 22 days :O!
I will set an alarm to wake me up 5 hours into my sleep, and then listen to it to see if anything happens  :smiley:

----------


## ThePreserver

Whether or not this was Placebo, I managed to have a DILD, which I haven't had in a couple weeks, and chain-dreamed with an unintentional DEILD.

Doesn't matter HOW it happened, placebo or actual "MILD" assistance from the whispers, it seems to have helped.  I'm going to try and WILD with this soon.

----------


## Ayus

The girls voice is so sexy, the beat is nice, im so gonna try this out tonight!

----------


## really

> The girls voice is so sexy, the beat is nice, im so gonna try this out tonight!



Haha, I should've listed that as one of the benefits in the OP (excuse me girls).  ::D: 

Any other good stories?  ::bump::

----------


## CrimsonStorm

Just listened to it, going to sleep now. Maybe we'll have a good story tomorrow, who knows?  ::D: 

EDIT: Nope, no luck. Not too surprising, saying that I've had terrible recall lately anyways, especially during the week, when I'm getting far from ideal amounts of sleep. I'll keep listening though, it's a really nice track, and I'm sure it will help eventually.. Kudos to you for making it!

----------


## AsLong

Downloading now!

----------


## AsLong

It hasn't worked for me, I listened to the mp3 with headphones, then tried to go to sleep, but unfortunately I couldn't get to sleep for a couple of hours, does it lose its effect in that time?

----------


## really

There is no precise "effect" that it has, its only effect is probably in the subtle binaural beats or autosuggestions. Most of the 'effect' is really part of your intention and purpose, so you should have nothing to worry about.

Perhaps you didn't get to sleep because there was too much anticipation or excitement, do you think? Maybe try it again when you're more tired. It won't matter if you fall asleep with it playing, but try to stay conscious during the song nevertheless.

----------


## AsLong

Oh, ok thanks, but I can never really fall asleep without lying there for ages, is that just me?

----------


## KRT

Thx a lot! As it seems, this mp3 brought me my first (planned) lucid!!  ::banana:: 

If someone's interested in how it worked for me: I wrote down my experiences in "General Lucid Discussion >> First Lucid ... or just a Dream?"

 :Cheeky: 

EDIT: Seems as if this mp3 would also help me to remember more normal dreams! Usually, I would remember 1 or 2 dreams, but this morning I had 5 (!!) in mind, three of them were pretty long. Awesome  ::D:

----------


## really

> Oh, ok thanks, but I can never really fall asleep without lying there for ages, is that just me?



I'm not sure how you're doing it, but if you're sleeping clock is fairly ordinary I don't see why you're finding it hard to get to sleep, or just taking longer than usual. 





> Thx a lot! As it seems, this mp3 brought me my first (planned) lucid!! 
> 
> If someone's interested in how it worked for me: I wrote down my experiences in "General Lucid Discussion >> First Lucid ... or just a Dream?"
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Seems as if this mp3 would also help me to remember more normal dreams! Usually, I would remember 1 or 2 dreams, but this morning I had 5 (!!) in mind, three of them were pretty long. Awesome



Nice going!  :smiley:  Hey by the way, I couldn't find your thread.  :Sad:  Did you really make it?

----------


## KRT

> Nice going!  Hey by the way, I couldn't find your thread.  Did you really make it?



No... I think it was a dream... Ö_Ö
Of course I made it! :Cheeky:  Wasn't allowed to post links so far, but now:

http://www.dreamviews.com/f11/first-...-dream-103173/

----------


## really

Haha thanks. Sorry I didn't notice it, I was looking around for ages and then it was *right at the bottom of the page!* I can see how that sounded silly. Thanks for sharing though.  :wink2:  

Good luck.

----------


## mikeac

I usually set my EQ to Treble Reducer, because I have earphones, but the voice becomes difficult to hear.

Nice MP3!

----------


## really

Bump!
 ::bump::

----------


## KushyBear

Awesome MP3! It's strung together so nicely! I listened to it for the first time last night. I was actually interrupted with 2 minutes left so I restarted it. I had already slept for 8 hours and didn't recall any dreams, but then I had 3 and a half lucids after that! My last one was a FA where I did do a RC, but for some reason I didn't believe it was a dream. I did another and, still it was weird. haha I actually had a DC TELL me I was dreaming! That's a first!

----------


## inthemirror92

i'm listening to this for the first time. And i got to say.. great job! the music is very peaceful and it flows so well. I don't pay attention to the voice. i just let my subconscious pick it up i guess

----------


## Falsename

Just got the audio and looking forward to using it. So you think it would be best if listened to before sleep?

I was planning on looping it so it would run for a few hours, set an alarm for some time during the night and then listen to it while asleep. Would that help or would some kind of subconscious high frequence soundwave from the audio start melting my brain?

----------


## really

Good to hear guys!  ::D: 

Falsename, see what works best for you. Personally I'd listen to it just before sleep or WBTB, but if it doesn't interrupt your sleep, playing it on loop might have an interesting effect on your subconscious.

Who knows? If you find something that works for you, please let us know.  :wink2:

----------


## Rozollo

The track was super relaxing.  Had one really vivid dream, but no LD.  Gonna try again.

----------


## Canning

Am i correct in saying that I should listen to 'The_Ultimate_Lucid_Induction.mp3' before I go to bed? Or while I am sleeping?

Would it be beneficial to listen to it multiple times during the day?

----------


## mikeac

> Am i correct in saying that I should listen to 'The_Ultimate_Lucid_Induction.mp3' before I go to bed? Or while I am sleeping?
> 
> Would it be beneficial to listen to it multiple times during the day?



All of the above.

----------


## Shadowmilo

Wow. Ok guys i tried this out last night.
Now i saw how there was varied results but there was still alot of people having luck with it. So i Downloaded it, only just using iDoser's MP3 for an hour before hand, i didnt know if this was going to work or not. But i downloaded it anyway.
I listened to it before bed, and then only realised that it was so short, i lost all faith. A nice soundtrack, but listening to if for such a short time i really did lose all faith and i thought, how could this possibly work?
Well..... Wasn't i hit in the face in the morning.
I had TWO lucid dreams last night..... Now i dont know if it was because i used iDosers mp3 before hand, or the first lucid i picked up a sign, but maybe it was Really's mp3 that got me to pick it up. These things i do not know.

BUT the second one i had was after about 11 hours sleep, i played it again and went back to sleep, and i did get lucid and in control. But not long after i lost my control, although i was still lucid. I had spent 11 hours and 40 mins of sleep, so i was nearing the end of how much i could sleep.
This could by why both of them were so short. I dont know. But what i remember from the first was i remember my teeth falling out, which has happened many times before and then BAM it hit me. I was about to get into a car to be taking to hospital or a dentist, and then it hit me. I looked up at the girl driving and said. 'Am a dreaming? IM DREAMING ARENT I'. It was strange, then i checked me teeth with my tongue, and they were back. Shit. Yes. Lol. Havent been lucid in awhile, was great. I then turned around and walked off, and started yelling, Spirit Guide where are you. (Is spirit guide only for OBE's or lucid dreams aswell?)

Anyways. I believe this works because you know how you listen to a song and later you can remember it better. Well REM is the remembering learning stage and peicing things together. So its remembering and teaching that mp3 to you while your in rem and BAM you remember.
I also think if you walk around all day listening to it, i think Really is right, you would walk around in the dream and suddenly BAM you'd hear a 'This is a dream' And you'd be lucid.
Many people have had short lucids with this, but im going to play around with it and report back. See whether it works all nights for me or not.


Cheers Really, its great.  :smiley:

----------


## Canning

Shadowmilo, what mp3 are you talking about? I would like to give it a try.

----------


## Shadowmilo

> Shadowmilo, what mp3 are you talking about? I would like to give it a try.



The mp3 this thread was made about? Lol.
'Really' is the creator of this thread, and the lnk to this mp3 is in his signature.  :smiley:

----------


## robot that is lucid

> The mp3 this thread was made about? Lol.
> 'Really' is the creator of this thread, and the lnk to this mp3 is in his signature.



He's talking about the "iDosers" one.

----------


## Shadowmilo

> He's talking about the "iDosers" one.



No, he was talking about the mp3 i was talking about, and the one i was talking about was this mp3. So i was assuming you didnt know where the link was. Its in 'Really's signature. If im wrong, please correct me.

----------


## Dancr

This is Dancr a new member who just joined in today and hoping to find how I can lucid dream because I never lucid dreamed before

----------


## robot that is lucid

> No, he was talking about the mp3 i was talking about, and the one i was talking about was this mp3. So i was assuming you didnt know where the link was. Its in 'Really's signature. If im wrong, please correct me.



No. Canning is aware of the MP3 that this thread is about. He was interested in iDoser's mp3, which you mentioned in your post.

----------


## Canning

Yes, I am after iDoser's mp3

Any link to it guys?

----------


## LeNoob

If I use earphones will it not work? And also am I supposed to fall asleep while listening to it?

----------


## deltz

WOW this gave me my first lucid dream! I only started trying from yesterday because of a break from trying to lucid and it actually worked!

I slept for 4 hours, took a trip to the loo and listning to the music from my headphones and tried to WILD. That failed but a few dreams on I reailised I was dreaming and had control!

Awesome MP3, will try this again tonight!

----------


## LuMikkel

This is awesome! The music is really exciting - I would listen to it even if it didn't help me WILD.
But so far I've had 2-3 WILD's to it. And they were awesome. (With both of them I saw my death at the end though :S, or more like what happened afterwards - spiritually - which is awesome too  :Shades wink:  )

Please make more of this and let me know when you do!

----------


## really

Good work guys! 

LuMikkel I won't be making any more; it's all the same really.  :wink2: 





> If I use earphones will it not work? And also am I supposed to fall asleep while listening to it?



If you are going to be so worried about it, it probably won't work at all. All my suggestions are in this thread already. 

Use it however you wish, with good intent, and you should be fine.

----------


## Mismagius

This sounds great Really, i'll be trying it out tonight and i'll post my results.

----------


## littledreamer

Listened to this for the first time before bed last night. Had my most vivid normal-dream since returning from my Lucid Dreaming hiatus. Thanks for the time and effort, Really!

----------


## EPICweapon

can i have this go off during an REM period thus inducing a lucid dream without me getting up

----------


## StaySharp

Already tried the other lucid remix in the Audio Aid Repositor and had my first success with that one, now I'll try to see if I can get something, maybe even more out of this one.





> can i have this go off during an REM period thus inducing a lucid dream without me getting up



That is possible if you have an halograph or anything like that, an device that can detect REM, I think there are also apps for the iPhone and stuff. The only thing I remember in terms of halographs for sure is lucid-code.com where a DV member named IamCoder will offer halographs for sell if he should receive enough pre-orders.
Otherwise you can just mix it into an playlist with other normal tracks and set it onto shuffle, that way you have some chance of the track starting in the right time or at least incubating an LD.

----------


## Skybridge

This sounds really interesting. Will try it tonight and post my results in the morning!  :smiley:

----------


## DoctorSpaceman

I have the goofiest smile on my face right now. I was lying on my back on the couch, listening to the audio on loop for a bit before drifting off, and I managed to get into a lucid state!!! This is absolutely immense for me as I've only been lucid twice before. Unfortunately it's the middle of the day and upon getting lucid/trying to stabilise it I was woken up by the surrounding noise. Still though, can't wait to try this again tonight.

----------


## Skybridge

Didn't do anything for me. I did remember 7 dreams but that's not unusual for me.

The way you did, DoctorSpaceman, sounds great though. It's easier in the middle of the day to enter dreams, especially WILD I've noticed!

----------


## Sabrina

Can you upload it again on that mediafire link? Everytime I go to it says its deleted or invalid.

----------


## StaySharp

Had no success with this one, I'm probably driving better with the other EILD track in the Audio Aid Repository. Actually I like this one more but the spoken parts where an s occurs are significantly louder than anything else, which is so far ok with headphones or earphones. But it doesn't work with speakers due to me only hearing either an occasional hissing or when turning it up so I can understand stuff making me wake up. I might try this again someday when I have headphones for sleeping.

----------


## OmgErika

Just downloaded this, and listening to it now! Im excited to use it tonight. I plan on listening to it right now, and then going to sleep hoping for a WILD and then setting an alarm for 3am ish and then listening to it again and attempting a WBTB.  :Cheeky:  Lets hope this goes over well!

----------


## ShinyBlueStar

Didn't have a LD, but it did help me get out of my sleepy state with WBTB  :smiley: 

Going to try it again, will post results.

----------


## PolicemanFox

Anyone else get freaked out a bit by the music? I don't think I could fall asleep to it but it has a really awesome, epic sound. Will listen to it before bed and see if it gets any results!

----------


## Barry

I'll be trying to this soon  ::lol::

----------


## spacebaba

Thank you, ill try this tonight with my WBTB and possible first galantamine choline experiment.

----------


## spacebaba

Well, I didnt get lucid. I couldnt fall back asleep (I tried galantamine + choline  for first time). I also listened to it before WBTB, when I was just falling asleep. I didnt fall asleep listening to it, I fell asleep shortly after. I listened to it twice. My dreams seemed especially vivid however and I awoke naturally twice, once at 530am and once at 615am right before my alarm (set for WBTB). This isnt too common for me to wake up like that in the middle of the night, and the dreams seemed more vivid.

----------


## really

Improved vividness or recall is always a good sign; I believe they really go hand in hand and can increase the chances of lucidity.

----------


## Arch

> Improved vividness or recall is always a good sign; I believe they really go hand in hand and can increase the chances of lucidity.



I'll give it ago tonight when I try to WILD, can't believe I missed this gem!

----------


## Rauwz

I have tinnitus (Ringing in the ears), and i listen to rainymood while sleeping. 
Would this be bad when using this file? 
Could i play this file, and then play rainymood when going to sleep, or would that be bad?

----------


## Suck4Luck

So what do I do, do I listen to it when going to sleep or before I go to sleep?

----------


## really

> I have tinnitus (Ringing in the ears), and i listen to rainymood while sleeping. 
> Would this be bad when using this file? 
> Could i play this file, and then play rainymood when going to sleep, or would that be bad?



I'm not sure what rainymood is? If you have tinnitus I would be careful by not playing the music too loud.





> So what do I do, do I listen to it when going to sleep or before I go to sleep?



The answers are already provided in the OP. I recommend VILD or WBTB. Try it out and see what works best for you.

----------


## Littleman

Shameless bump and first time poster, The link is not working.

----------


## Quinchi

Yeah, link is dead. Can you reupload please, I really want to try this.

----------


## Quick Silver

Would be appreciated if the link worked. Thanks

----------


## wackygoose

does anyone still want this? :x

http://www.multiupload.nl/6RIA1PI8BX

----------


## moonlightress

Hey wackygoose - yes, thanks, I've been searching for it  :smiley:

----------


## wackygoose

No problem! This mp3 really helped me a lot, sorry for not revisiting this thread earlier.

----------


## IStoleYourGirl

I just tried to download this and I was gold that the file could not be found.  ::?:

----------


## wackygoose

The putlocker and zippy mirrors are still working.


The_Ultimate_Lucid_Induction.mp3 | PutLocker

Zippyshare.com - The_Ultimate_Lucid_Induction.mp3





> I just tried to download this and I was gold that the file could not be found.

----------


## IStoleYourGirl

Thanks man. I appreciate it.

----------


## TwitchLucidity

Part 1 will be perfect for MY dream scenes, as I like Lucid Battles.  :smiley: 

Especially the middle-ending part where things get awesome, imma use that to create a scene where I am battling Thor and Loki with explosions.  ::D:

----------


## ekspresis

I listened to this track during wbtb last night and I was conscious of  sleep paralysis for the first time in my life. Pretty cool. I didn't get lucid, and my dreams weren't particularly vivid, but that is probably due to my relatively shitty recall and whatnot. I've known about lucid dreaming for like 4 years but I've been awfully inconsistent and careless in my efforts (still managed to get approx. 30 lds, so I know that it's possible for me). I'm going to try harder from now on and hopefully this track is going to help me. Thanks.

----------


## EbbTide000

Totally Marvelous (OMG)

I Feel like I'm in a clear detergent bubble (safe and wide awake)

The doggies barking is ultra significant for me. I'll say why another time. 

When I downloaded it, it wouldn't open. Doesn't matter as long as this link stays up. 

Thanks a million * WackyGoose* 

This link works for me ***

[link removed as per OP report]

***

----------


## EbbTide000

Help (!!)

 I was listening to the music form link in my last post and a horrible thing popped up it read:  

***

Your Samsung Galaxy S II has been exposed to a fatal trojan virus while browsing recent adult-oriented websites.

Your personal photos, Facebook passwords, and credit card information is at risk.

***
It wanted me to download somthing to clear my phone of it.

I took bookmars of message's and will go to my Telstra tech barn tomorrow. 

Hope it was a hoaks. 

I won't download it in cast "it" is the "Trogen"

Did this happen to you (???)

----------


## EbbTide000

I'm frightened

I just cleared my downloads (in case dounloading that LD music also downloaded a "Trogen" virus).

Hopefully,  by taking the battery out till I can get to the Telstra tech support shop will stop anything bad from happening.  

I am taking the battery out now.

----------


## YinEdmon

Hi! I tried to download the mp3 but the link seems to have expired. May I ask you to share it again?
Thank you very much!

----------


## Lang

Wow, this is an old topic!!! I don't think that these members have been here for a while, this is why it may not work. Plus one of the links looks like it's not suitable for this site.

----------


## YinEdmon

> Wow, this is an old topic!!! I don't think that these members have been here for a while, this is why it may not work. Plus one of the links looks like it's not suitable for this site.



Yeah, I thought so...

----------

